# R32 GTR gearbox manual?



## BIGGT2 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi does anybody have a pdf of a R32 GTR gearbox? Is there a manual anywhere. My race car has a few problems and as helpful as the guys who mapped it always are I would rather now keep ringing them every two minutes annoying them. Thanks in advance


----------



## K_arlstrom (Apr 17, 2016)

You might find it in the service manual, lets see if this works... (onedrive share link) 

https://1drv.ms/b/s!Ahct40HsE2IRgptvJ552Zkl6d-eBEQ?e=LZjCxb


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

All info in the service manual.


----------

